# Friday Watch!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im off out this evening with NCON for curry at a local place, should be a good nite out









Im currently wearing this.... but may change it later but not sure what for... something more curry house friendly perhaps...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Watcho Omega SM300 with date


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Junghans Dato-Chron for me....where has Foztex (Andy) gone; not been seen since 20th July?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely Junghans Paul. seriously nice.









Foz is deep into some serious house renovations and thats been keeping him busy both day and night I think. He will be back tho (like a bad penny hee hee







), give him a few more weeks.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

At my age its not often that i get involved with 22yr olds









But this ones a babe









Martin


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT39 01/20*


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This for me today - the old (17 Yrs) warhorse!!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, some cracking watches on show today!

Jon, I never tire of looking at that one!









Bareges, I'm with you today. My 18 year old GMT for me today too


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one today:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks like a "rolex" friday today! wish i could join you.......seiko for me today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all

Monster day for me










Have a great weekend

paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some superb watches today...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This so far....



Aristo Dakar 3H36/3, ETA 2824-2, 25 jewels










I really must get round to doing a lume shot sometime


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

A seagull today...


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

> looks like a "rolex" friday today! wish i could join you.......


GLAD I can't join you... I just don't 'get' the appeal of Rolex

Anyhoo... sticking with what I've been wearing for the past week of so, U1


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Like Jon says, some superb stuff out there today...I keep looking at that U1, Mmmmmmm..

For me today the RLT8 ....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jon, once upon a time I didnt understand the appeal of quartz, but times change...














beware we will remind you of this thread when you buy one 

Will be off out soon and think I may give something I havent worn for a while an airing...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> At my age its not often that i get involved with 22yr olds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a very nice 22yo it is as well Martin! I am glad you bought it and removed me from temptation







Although knowing you it will probably be up for sale in a few weeks


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh - just look at that IWC. Love 'em - lovely watch Mart.

Rather more humble but difficult to dislodge this one for last two weeks - DC56


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jot / Nick - im with you guys. the IWC is just superb. what fantastic design. the integrated pushers are so simple and yet so clever.... lurvely


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn U1 today:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Green G-Shock Mudman with negative face for me today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rondeco said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Some superb watches today...
> ...


Thanks Ron....does the hexagon on the front of your Nivada serve any purpose?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Oris Classic 37 mm ex crown, sapphire, 26 jewel Sellita SW 200


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

For me today it's the Stowa MO:










Though I hopefully have some incoming too...  (no, not the bl**dy Anonimo - still no sign of that!







)

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sticking with the Aqua Lung today.

Alasdair


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI again!!!

Just changed to my Panny homage because this Strapculture "Legend" has just been delivered.

It' HUGE!!!!!



















Paul


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Changed from 15 mins ago as this just arrived in the post. I actually quite like it









Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> Changed from 15 mins ago as this just arrived in the post. I actually quite like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one alastair!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I haven't posted on a Friday thread for a while - well I've only got 5 watches altogether now and it tends to get a bit repetitive. But here's what I'm wearing today


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Think I'm gonna join the monsters today


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

still nursing this new arrival as my daily beater! shaky wrist pic below


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this after lunch..

*Elysee Model 16320, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels*


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

samurai today


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *Omega Seamaster GMT* today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> Think I'm gonna join the monsters today


Another quality shot! have you got any orange monster shots Simon?


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

SAR-D on a one-piece Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap....wonderful smell


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This has been attached to my wrist all week...can't seem to shake it off.










But, I selected the RLT-41 today, as the cream-colored lume dial (much closer to "yellow" than in my sucky pic) perfectly matches one of my favorite old Hawaiian shirts, and the strap perfectly matches the buttons.

Yup, that's right, I actually think about which watch matches what I'm wearing. Sick, eh?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one first.....










Then swapped to my latest acquisition this afternoon. My new Alpha arrived today. Chuffed to bits with it. Thanks to all who recommended the purchase.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

At the risk of some Pythonesque calls of "Stone him, stone him"..







<<I'll have two flats, a pointy one and bag of gravel>>










Stripped the beadblast finish and brushed it - feels very good on the lumpy

Rich.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko Spirit today.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't taken it off since it arrived (apart from at bed time).


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

After posting on another thread that (IMHO) the O&W diver didn't go on a lumpy

I am wearing










an O&W M2 on a lumpy










Have a good weekend

Andrew


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Working around the house during my time off







so it's this one










Later today I'll change to this


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


>


 Nice Alpha; they're such a good deal!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Tissot Chrono


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Couldn't decide....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Chuffed to bits with it. quality at an affordable price. If I manage to take it off my wrist during the next couple of days, then I'll keep it as a bestie for going out in!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Ricster said:


> I'm wearing my *Omega Seamaster GMT* today


Every time I see one of these I'm tempted........


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Chuffed to bits with it. quality at an affordable price. If I manage to take it off my wrist during the next couple of days, then I'll keep it as a bestie for going out in!


i recieved my 3rd alpha on thursday ,and the clasp on the bracelet was in bits and would not stay shut.

the only problem ive had ,and they are sending me a new one. awesome watches but for now 3 is enough.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Working around the house during my time off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How very dare you!









been wearing the 69 a lot lately,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today (and quite a few other days too!)

Probably the best watch I,ve ever owned...and those who know me will attest...I,ve owned a few !


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Chuffed to bits with it. quality at an affordable price. If I manage to take it off my wrist during the next couple of days, then I'll keep it as a bestie for going out in!
> ...


I must admit I was a little peeved when I opened the box and emptied the poly snow and found my new watch wrapped in bubble wrap and not in a box. It will have to live in its plastic bag for now until I get some sort of proper storage sorted. Having worn the watch all afternoon I can quite easily forgive them this minor faux pas!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Swapped over to a new arrival earlier today... have been tempted by one of these for a good while now and waited for a nice example to pop up, I'm not a fan of digital watches as they are generally dull but there is definitely something about this iconic model...

*Casio G-Shock DW-5600E*










_sellers pic cause I'm not a knife guy!!_

Will get some of my own pics tomorrow at work


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm with Pugster today. Well not literally you understand, what do ya think I'm a Breitling owner or something?





























































Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Changed over to this for the evening....

*Poljot Aviator, cal.3105 17 Jewels (modified cal. 3133)*


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> I'm with Pugster today. Well not literally you understand, what do ya think I'm a Breitling owner or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning photography Gary!









(Nice watch too, BTW)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Today (friday) was this one










Today (saturday) will be this one

A Maty alarm with an AS 5008 mvt, day/date, 2 selfwinding barrels, 28800 A/h, I love it


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Gary,

Very nice watch and moreover very very nice pics.

Bertrand



Agent orange said:


> I'm with Pugster today. Well not literally you understand, what do ya think I'm a Breitling owner or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Changed over to this for the evening....
> 
> *Poljot Aviator, cal.3105 17 Jewels (modified cal. 3133)*


another nice poljot mac....very clean lines. How big is it? think i may need to get one of these next....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Very nice watch and moreover very very nice pics.
> 
> Bertrand


Thanks Bertrand.

TBH the subject matter and case finish makes for a pretty easy set up and shoot. Took 20 minutes at most. Glad to see that my attempts are appreciated though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Changed over to this for the evening....
> ...


Thanks, case size is 44mm ex-crown, 48mm inc crown & 11mm deep with 22mm lugs









BTW the lume is excellent


----------

